

New York Comic Con Tweets From Attendees' Accounts Without Permission - FireBeyond
http://mashable.com/2013/10/11/new-york-comic-con-promotional-tweets/

======
gregcohn
This kind of behavior is absolutely insane on the part of a developer, but is
also the kind of thing that happens when a platform doesn't vet its apps.

